# What kind of helmet are you riding with and why?



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

Wife wanted to buy me a helmet for fathers day and ended up not buying me one as she didn't know my size. She was going to buy me the bells super 2r boba fett addition for $185 at a local bike shop.

I love the idea of having a MIPs full face potential helmet, but i don't think i really need the full face since i rode mostly north san diego trails. I might go to mammoth once every few years. 

So what kind of helmet do you ride with? Looking at my budget of $185, what would you recommend?

I currently ride with a crappy cheap old trek helmet that doesn't give me the confidence if i eat it. 

thanks for input


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

I have the Bell Super 2R and even though I rarely use the chin bar it's nice to have. I clip it to my pack for rides where I know I will be climbing for a bit until a long descent or I bring it with me when I am trying a new technical section. Also use it in Mammoth for the park.

The thing with helmets though is they only fit YOU and you cannot just go off of what people suggest or like for themselves.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Super 2R here... it's nice to have the chin bar option for serious days and shuttling/park. Prob better to have a legit FF for park but it works for me.

I was sold when a buddy of mine who races X-DH at podium level pulled out his chin bar on a tech XC ride. If he's ok with being a FF nerd, I'm good with it.

EDIT: Ya what Trevor said..


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

POC Trabec Race MIPS. Most comfortable helmet I have ever worn. I also have the new POC Coron full face which is amazing as well. I do not like the fit of the newest POC helmet that is out now, but the Trabec is still available.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

I where a 6d ,very comfortable


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a Giro kind of guy. This is the brand that fits my Martian head. 

Bell helmets are for the round headers out there. They don't work on me. In fact, I two new Bell Stoker medium sized helmets for sale. One is MIPS, the other is standard.

Currently wearing a Giro Phase (I am from an XC background) but I am shopping for a Giro Xar for a little more protection in the back of the head.


----------



## KidConejo (Feb 10, 2015)

I use a Bell Super 2 and Stoker and the Giro Feature. None of them really vent that well so I'm looking at an enduro/am one that does. I also tried the Troy Lee A1 but that sucked because it comes down far enough on the temples that you can't wear most types of sunglasses.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Kali something or other. My needs in a helmet mostly, is will it retain a goggle strap? Some say they do, but... 

Somebody please make a helmet with a snowboard goggle retention loop/snap. Back in 2000, I had a GT helmet that was molded perfect for it, (despite everyone laughing at me like I came from a different planet during the first year of Super D).


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a POC Trabec Race MIPS , and a Giro Xen.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Vader said:


> Kali something or other. My needs in a helmet mostly, is will it retain a goggle strap? Some say they do, but...
> 
> Somebody please make a helmet with a snowboard goggle retention loop/snap. Back in 2000, I had a GT helmet that was molded perfect for it, (despite everyone laughing at me like I came from a different planet during the first year of Super D).


The new POC has a retention strap


----------



## sdcadbiker (Jun 20, 2008)

If you're looking for an XC-style open-face helmet, Fox Flux or Giro XAR are good options; not the lightest or coolest but the protection is excellent and they both fit (me) well.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Check out the IXS Trail RS. Super light, great ventilation, super comfortable...
Trail RS Helmet - Helmets - MTB TRAIL SELECTION


----------



## mrchristian (Apr 2, 2006)

REI carries the Bell Stoker MIPS typically if you want to try before buying or have some divident $ to spend. I got my non-MIPS one there. Don't buy the flat black one like I did - the visor scratches it up. Was the only color at the time and I needed a helmet for a upcoming ride so I bought it anyway.

Other than the color thing it's a good helmet.


----------



## btsjeff (Dec 13, 2013)

Im still rocking the original Bell Super which fits my head well, has good back of the head coverage, isnt too heavy, has a good visor, and vents pretty well. 

The new Bell Super II is looking pretty nice though with the MIPS tech and the detachable chin guard, as long as its strong enough not to cause more dmg to you like some of the old chin guards did, which it probably is.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

giro montaro mips. great coverage, build quality and ventilation. My only complaint is that the gopro mount sucks ass.


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)

This is what I wear and have ZERO complaints.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/helmets/s3-mt/105358


----------



## seankdebree (Mar 31, 2015)

661 AM EVO MIPS: Found a great deal, retention system is the best I tried for my shape of head, and I like the look.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

thanks everyone so far! going to look into each one before i make a purchase. Definitely understand the whole it must fit your head well, glad to see a variety of helmets listed here. Definite plus in a helmet is one that is gopro ready.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Smith Forefront - light, and I am bald so the honeycomb aspect of the protection keeps bugs and sun out while providing plenty of ventilation.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It's light, airy, stylish. It's like wearing an open face helmet. I wore it in Kauai on a 90 degree, humid day and it wasn't hot.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's light, airy, stylish. It's like wearing an open face helmet. I wore it in Kauai on a 90 degree, humid day and it wasn't hot.


met parachute? how much $$$? did you buy it local? Is the chin strap removable?


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

those with a bells super 2r, do you ride with sun glasses or goggles?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mrmattjohnson said:


> met parachute? how much $$$? did you buy it local? Is the chin strap removable?


It was around your price point from Chain Reaction Cycles. It's a motorcycle D ring type of strap which I like. I'm sure it's removable somehow, but not quickly removable. It's a very comfy and adjustable helmet. It's one of those things that it works so well, that I just done have to think about it.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

I think Matt meant chin bar/guard not strap. The Met chin bar is not removable from my understanding. Sure you might be able to take it apart but not like the Bell 2R which is meant to be taken on and off.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> I think Matt meant chin bar/guard not strap. The Met chin bar is not removable from my understanding. Sure you might be able to take it apart but not like the Bell 2R which is meant to be taken on and off.


Your correct, that part is not removable.


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

I just tried on the Bell super MIPS with chin guard and it didn't fit good at all. It was pinching my actual upper head. 
On the other hand. The bell stoker MIPS and the Troy lee A1 drone fit great. And so did a Giro Montaro MIPS helmet. Super comfy. 
My question. How important is MIPS? (Effective)
And I have no idea which to choose. All around the same price point.

But I do like the idea of the super a lot. 
Chin bar that can be taken on and off. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's light, airy, stylish. It's like wearing an open face helmet. I wore it in Kauai on a 90 degree, humid day and it wasn't hot.


This, after actually wearing one, there isn't a need for a removable chin bar in my opinion. It's as well vented as any high end 1/2 dome I've worn.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

work765 said:


> My question. How important is MIPS? (Effective)


Our understanding of the brain is imperfect, but the leading experts seem to have questions about the effectiveness of MIPS. There are also some concerns about how brands impliment the technology. I'd suggest reading this article on the BHSI website for the lowdown.

I personally believe you already have a version of MIPS in the form of a helmet liner, hair, and skin. Just put your helmet on and grab the top of it. Does it slide around? Yes, it does. MIPS helmets test better for preventing rotational injuries than normal helmets because they strap the helmets onto the headform, which eliminates the sliding around you'd encounter in the real world.

I used to work for a helmet company, so take my words with a grain of salt, but this is what I personally believe. Despite my doubts regarding the effectiveness of MIPS, I do admire the attention they've brought to important issues like rotational injuries and sub concussive impacts.

...And since you've got me on a rant, here's a couple of articles I've written for MTBR on the subject of helmet safety standards and tech!

Three things you need to know about helmet safety standards

Six revolutionary new helmet technologies


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Current: Bell Sweep

On order: Bell Super 2 MIPS


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I ride a IXS trail RS and I liked the look of it...most of the helmets like this are all basically the same..I just had to find one that didnt make my head look like a mushroom...this was close.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Bell Super 2 non mips, and I never take the chin bar off. If I am riding road or very easy beginner trails, I wear a Bell Terrain.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

MTBR_Saris said:


> Our understanding of the brain is imperfect, but the leading experts seem to have questions about the effectiveness of MIPS. There are also some concerns about how brands impliment the technology. I'd suggest reading this article on the BHSI website for the lowdown.
> 
> I personally believe you already have a version of MIPS in the form of a helmet liner, hair, and skin. Just put your helmet on and grab the top of it. Does it slide around? Yes, it does. MIPS helmets test better for preventing rotational injuries than normal helmets because they strap the helmets onto the headform, which eliminates the sliding around you'd encounter in the real world.
> 
> ...


For a technical writer for this site, I can't believe you're equating grabbing your helmet and moving it around to a crash. The forces involved in a crash are going to create a lot of friction and your helmet isn't going to move as easily as it does standing there moving it.

Not trying to slam you, but I just find those kinds of statement ridiculous.


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

mrmattjohnson said:


> those with a bells super 2r, do you ride with sun glasses or goggles?


Both, goggles stayed in place with no issues.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

SDMTB'er said:


> Smith Forefront - light, and I am bald so the honeycomb aspect of the protection keeps bugs and sun out while providing plenty of ventilation.


used a giro xar and moved to a forefront mips after getting for a pretty good deal! love the helmet and I highly recommend it

A lot of people seem to like the bell with removable chin bar, was riding shuttle the other day and while I was on a FF fox rampage, there was only one more guy with a FF and of the other 11 people there were 4 or 5 of the bell super 2r


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I like Uvex helmets. The adjuster works well as does the ratcheting chin strap. AND they have a bug mesh in the front vents, a feature I won't be without. Been stung in the scalp a few too many times...

cycling helmets | uvex sports


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

For trail riding I wear a Smith Forefront. It's MSRP is north of your $185, but I found mine on sale at the end of the season last year for less than that.

I like it partly because I'm a Smith fan but also I just love the way it fits my head. It fits me great, it's wicked light and it ventilates well for me. I've never had my glasses fog up while riding hard, either.


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

Bell super 2r, kali half shell which I real like, comes with a gopro\light mount and a kali fullface which I have never used yet. Bought the bell for whistler because of the removable chin bar seeing as how I rode different places there and did not want to bring to helmets.


----------



## asboites (May 29, 2015)

I would suggest trying out the TLD A-1, I am on my second one (due to crash) and I cant praise this helmet enough. Between the feel, look and breathability it cant be beat. Looks like TLD is releasing a MIPS version as well. I have yet to try it.


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

I think I'm gonna look for a MET parachute. I really want a full face helmet. But still light weight. I won't be bombing any hills. But from years of motor cycle riding and more than a few crashes, my helmets made the difference.
I went riding today and part of the ride was down a fast street hill. I couldn't help but think about wanting a full face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Getmeinshape (Jul 2, 2016)

When I started riding, no one used a helmet. Now I'm looking for one...


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

I was wearing a TLD A1 and loved it. Picked up a Giro Montaro MIPs and haven't worn the TLD since. The Montaro is fantastic.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

TwoTone said:


> For a technical writer for this site, I can't believe you're equating grabbing your helmet and moving it around to a crash. The forces involved in a crash are going to create a lot of friction and your helmet isn't going to move as easily as it does standing there moving it.
> 
> Not trying to slam you, but I just find those kinds of statement ridiculous.


If you look around you will find actual studies that show MIPS on a bicycle helmet does very little as bike helmets do not fit as snug as a motorcycle or race car helmet. On those helmets MIPS makes a huge difference.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

TLD A1. Perfect fit and coverage


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

POC Trabec Race MIPS. Best fitting non FF helmet I've ever worn besides my previous Trabec Race. My Full Face is a Giro Remedy Carbon again based on fit and. comfort for my noggin.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

TwoTone said:


> For a technical writer for this site, I can't believe you're equating grabbing your helmet and moving it around to a crash. The forces involved in a crash are going to create a lot of friction and your helmet isn't going to move as easily as it does standing there moving it.
> 
> Not trying to slam you, but I just find those kinds of statement ridiculous.


As I mentioned in my original comment, I used to work for a helmet manufacturer. I've read numerous scientific papers on this subject and been privy to testing data that is not available to the general public.

As a result, I'm very familiar with how MIPS tests their helmets and the scenario I described is the easiest way in which to explain what many experts believe to be the biggest flaw with their claims. If you'd prefer, I could more polysyllabic words to describe the same phenomena, but it won't change the message.


----------



## drew925 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bought a Bell Super 2R today. My riding ability is progressing to the point where I'm pushing my limits. Was using Fox Flux, but it's no longer usable. Bailled going through Rough Go at Annadel going faster than I should have. The Flux saved me, but it's cracked in two now. Also, even though I was spared a significant head injury, I was milimeters away from hitting the base of my skull at the Flux rides high on me.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

brncr6 said:


> ... kali half shell which I real like, comes with a gopro\light mount and a kali fullface which I have never used yet.


I run a Kali XC lid most of the time, but have a Kali full face [TheClymb absurd discount]. I do use my full face for lift served, and also in cold weather/snow, mostly because I can still feel my ears afterwards.

I am a destroyer of helmets (two bike, one snowboarding, one tactical), so something like the MET Para is interesting to me.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I wear the 661 EVO AM helmet and it is by far the best helmet I have had or tried on. The interior lining is very nice and coverage is great. It vents well and the BOA system is makes this helmet feel like it fits perfectly. It also has the magnetic closure for the chin strap which is awesome.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Did you make any adjustments to the up and down aspect of the retention system? it has 3 levels of adjustment that greatly effect where the helmet sits on your head for optic placement-if you are one that has trouble with this.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

The MIPS A1 and D3 are shipping now.


asboites said:


> I would suggest trying out the TLD A-1, I am on my second one (due to crash) and I cant praise this helmet enough. Between the feel, look and breathability it cant be beat. Looks like TLD is releasing a MIPS version as well. I have yet to try it.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

MTBR_Saris said:


> Our understanding of the brain is imperfect, but the leading experts seem to have questions about the effectiveness of MIPS. There are also some concerns about how brands impliment the technology. I'd suggest reading this article on the BHSI website for the lowdown.
> 
> I personally believe you already have a version of MIPS in the form of a helmet liner, hair, and skin. Just put your helmet on and grab the top of it. Does it slide around? Yes, it does. MIPS helmets test better for preventing rotational injuries than normal helmets because they strap the helmets onto the headform, which eliminates the sliding around you'd encounter in the real world.
> 
> ...


I would think that the Force of impact would make the helmet stick to your scalp even with hair at the moment of impact. Even on my hairless head a helmet can move a bit but when the doohickey at the back is tight, my scalp is pretty stuck and I can see my skin move with the helmet. Does MIPS work? I don't know but I don't think there is a downside.


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

I wear some sort of bontrager with mips. Can't remember the name of it. My old Giro Hex didn't fit my head well so I just started trying on lids until I found one that fit. Think it was about $120. For a full face downhill helmet I wear my motocross helmet. It's a Fox, can't remember the model but it was about $300 when I bought it a few years ago. I sold the dirt bikes and switched to mountain biking. Figure I already have the moto helmet so might as well use it instead of buying a dh specific lid.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I usually wear a Bell Super 2R unless it is crazy hot and I am taking it easy on low consequence trails. I have a Bell Stoker for those rides or the pump track.

Why do I wear the full face? Because post #269
http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/your-most-recent-crash-how-997162-11.html


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

JCWages said:


> I usually wear a Bell Super 2R unless it is crazy hot and I am taking it easy on low consequence trails. I have a Bell Stoker for those rides or the pump track.
> 
> Why do I wear the full face? Because post #269
> http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/your-most-recent-crash-how-997162-11.html


But it's just XC.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

For DH, carbon TLD D3. No helmet even comes close in fit for me than a D3. It's also ventilated well. Worth the price tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I went from Giro Revel








To a Giro Montero via the Giro crash replacement deal. It seems to fit great but it's a few more weeks before I can truly test it out.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bontrager Rally MIPS, or MET Parachute.

......kinda prefer the parachute, its light and breathable enough to ride almost all the time (unless on a 5hr get lost in the bush ride)


However it has been destroyed on my last ride out, happy I was wearing it otherwise my jaw would have suffered some sort of injury for sure
*Unless, I was feeling over confident because of the added protection ...therfore the cause of the accident? =)


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Limar 660 for road, race and normal use. Bell Super when it gets rougher.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I recently tried on a bunch. The bell Super 2r mips seemed one of the bulkiest, but also seemed well made. Unfortunately, it fit just like it looked, as if there were a bunch of square edges everywhere. The Giro Montaro Mips fit excellent on the other hand and seemed to be a good-around helmet. Good protection and somehow doesn't feel bulky/clunky like the 2r did to me. Also have a Giro Nine Mips that I use for fatbiking and general winter (skiing) use.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I personally tested out my Bell Super 2 MIPS with an OTB going about 20 mph and it left me with a mild concussion and blurring vision for about a 1/2 hour. I was dazed for a while. The helmet sustained minor scrapes, but no major damage or dents. Would the results have been the same regardless of what helmet I was wearing, who knows.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

If you are interested in full face, but want lightweight and breathable (the bell super) then i'd highly recommend the parachute.
Never once felt like I was going to die of heat exhaustion.. and you don't feel like a bobble head like with some FF helmets (like a moto/car helmet) ....
Haven't worn any MTB specific FF helmets that are heavy, but have picked a couple of cheaper ones up.. damn thats some weight.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Chicane32 said:


> I personally tested out my Bell Super 2 MIPS with an OTB going about 20 mph and it left me with a mild concussion and blurring vision for about a 1/2 hour. I was dazed for a while. The helmet sustained minor scrapes, but no major damage or dents. Would the results have been the same regardless of what helmet I was wearing, who knows.


Be sure to take it easy and return to activity slowly and only if you remain symptom free. If not, see your healthcare provider.

Good reference:
https://dvbic.dcoe.mil/files/resources/2013_PRA_A2_02.13.14_1020.pdf


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Fox Flux for most of my riding, and a 661 full face for park trips.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

Im wearing Uvex Finale for most trail riding and Bell Transfer fullface for more hardcore riding..
I rate the Uvex for spec and cost, it has bug net ,3way adjustment and a ratchet chin buckle that pretty cool..
Also it saved me from an impact I had with a rock that knocked me out and cracked the helmet right through, but I'm still here to write this post so I bought another..!!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

*+1 POC Trabec Race MIPS*

After many years of riding with Bell helmets, I recently got a POC Trabec Race MIPS based on the recommendation of one of my riding cronies who actually makes podiums (not a slacker like meeee LOL).

He was 100% correct- hardly notice that it is on my head, very good fit and airflow.

Price wasn't quite as painful either- $184 during 4th of July sale.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

I got a big head. When I wear baseball caps they're always 7 5/8 or 7 3/4. So when it came time for a helmet I had fitment issues. The problem I had was that they sit way too high on my head and I looked stupid. I also didn't feel 100% protected. After a fitment session at performance bike I settled on a bell stoker. It was comfy, affordable, breathes pretty damn good, and sat lower than the other lids. And I'm still happy with it in the middle of July in GA where 90+ degree temps are the norm.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Road: Specialized Prevail, Mountain: Kali Amara, Maraka, and Avatar 2. Half shells for most of my mountain riding. Full face for shuttle/lift rides.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

I picked up a Giro Montaro a few days ago. I thought I would take really good care of it from day one, so I rinsed out the inside after a sweaty ride. Well, four days later the amazing pads were still damp! How do I keep the pads nice if they are so very wonderful at holding moisture (so sweat doesn't drop into your eyes)???


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

HotHead said:


> I picked up a Giro Montaro a few days ago. I thought I would take really good care of it from day one, so I rinsed out the inside after a sweaty ride. Well, four days later the amazing pads were still damp! How do I keep the pads nice if they are so very wonderful at holding moisture (so sweat doesn't drop into your eyes)???


After you ride let it dry out and stick it in the freezer and it will never smell. Clean the outside as needed.


----------



## onadler (Apr 22, 2011)

+1

The Uvex Quatro Pro is really great
Uvex Quatro Pro All-Mountain/Enduro Helmet review | BIKEGAG


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> After you ride let it dry out and stick it in the freezer and it will never smell. Clean the outside as needed.


Will my freezer smell like sweat afterwards lol

I would have suggested leaving out in the sun to dry?


----------



## onadler (Apr 22, 2011)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Will my freezer smell like sweat afterwards lol
> 
> I would have suggested leaving out in the sun to dry?


I would suggest to just use a bandana or a skull cap to keep the sweat out of the helmet padding and also to reduce sweat and vapors in your eyes and shades.

This is a good one:
Helmet Beanie & Sweat Skull Cap | Under Helmet Skull Caps


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

What I ended up getting. And love it!
Decent ventilation and I feel safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

HotHead said:


> I picked up a Giro Montaro a few days ago. I thought I would take really good care of it from day one, so I rinsed out the inside after a sweaty ride. Well, four days later the amazing pads were still damp! How do I keep the pads nice if they are so very wonderful at holding moisture (so sweat doesn't drop into your eyes)???


Ok, I emailed Giro. They told me to wash the pads out with gentle soap and water and lay them flat to dry. That is what I'll do. I really can't just leave a ton of sweat in the pads. gross. And why would I buy something else to replace them (bandana, etc) when these really nice pads came with the helmet? Thanks for the suggestions. I'll probably get lazy and end up using some of the suggestions offered!


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

After a 2015 incident resulting in a face-plant into a limestone boulder, broken nose and 12 stitches, I now wear this on my typical trail rides, which are technical and rocky. I barely notice the chin bar except when drinking, and as an added bonus the weight of the light head is completely unnoticeable. This helmet might not have saved my nose, but I could easily have lost my front teeth with a slightly different incidence angle. My nose is healed (more or less), teeth don't grow back. 









For tamer flow trails I wear a Giro Feature.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mentor said:


> After a 2015 incident resulting in a face-plant into a limestone boulder, broken nose and 12 stitches, I now wear this on my typical trail rides, which are technical and rocky. I barely notice the chin bar except when drinking, and as an added bonus the weight of the light head is completely unnoticeable. This helmet might not have saved my nose, but I could easily have lost my front teeth with a slightly different incidence angle. My nose is healed (more or less), teeth don't grow back.
> 
> View attachment 1082757
> 
> ...


Hey, I copied you.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

I hope you didn't copy my OTB too!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mentor said:


> I hope you didn't copy my OTB too!


I did that 30 years ago. 12 hours of plastic surgery and I'm lookin' fly!


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Same here, cept I did an OTB with the parachute. 100% saved my face.

They aren't that bad once you are moving. Plus super light.

I'll need a replacement now tho, she's cracked from the last crash. Haven't been out since, due to wrist injury.

I also notice the chin bar when I go to spit lol.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I did that 30 years ago. 12 hours of plastic surgery and I'm lookin' fly!


The advantage of landing on your face when you are in your 40s is that they don't bother with plastic surgery. I just got stitched up by the ER doc, I guess he figured I don't need to look pretty now that I'm over the hill.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mentor said:


> The advantage of landing on your face when you are in your 40s is that they don't bother with plastic surgery. I just got stitched up by the ER doc, I guess he figured I don't need to look pretty now that I'm over the hill.


Unfortunately, I was way beyond just being able to be stitched up.


----------



## crashme (Aug 2, 2006)

I have nvr used a helmet b4(i know it's stupid) and i just got a Troy Lee D2 XL/XXL, cant fit my head inside lmao, so for those of u getting helmets online try it in a store first or u might end up like me lol


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

crashme said:


> I have nvr used a helmet b4(i know it's stupid) and i just got a Troy Lee D2 XL/XXL, cant fit my head inside lmao, so for those of u getting helmets online try it in a store first or u might end up like me lol


Or measure your head and look at the sizing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

crashme said:


> or u might end up like me lol


Eventually brain dead?


----------



## crashme (Aug 2, 2006)

it says it will fit 60-62cm, i am around 60 and i swear i cant fit my head inside that thing, my head is not that big


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My head measures at 60cm and I can't get a large Bell Super 2 on at all.
I think the large is specced at 58-62cm.


----------



## crashme (Aug 2, 2006)

hey can u please tell me some full face helmets that fits you? i cant seem to find a helmet that's big enough. TYVM!


----------



## crashme (Aug 2, 2006)

lol hopefully not, but having to sell/return that helmet


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

i love my met parachute and that's what i use for my 'usual' weekend trail rides. i've used it in hot summer humid days and once the breeze gets in, it's cool enough. it took me a few minutes of getting used to though the first time i took it out. i had to switch to the thinner cheek pads since the thick ones were pinching me too well.

the only gripe i have for the parachute is the short visor. i hope met releases an upgrade visor that's a bit longer - sort of like the rest of the ff helmets out there. this is the exact color that i have:









i'm planning to get giro cipher soon for cooler days and nastier rides









and this one for leisure rides


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

crashme said:


> hey can u please tell me some full face helmets that fits you? i cant seem to find a helmet that's big enough. TYVM!


I WAS going to get a Super 2R as my first full face...


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Just to jump in on sizes and head shape. I have a Bell Super 2 in a medium and it fits great without the chin guard, with the guard my face is smushed. I also have a Bell Transition 9 for the park in XL. What I have found is you need to try them on to get the right fit. I never would have bought the super 2 with a chin guard if I didn't order it online.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

If it's your first FF helmet, it may just be a matter of getting use to it. They're supposed to fit snug around your face


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> My head measures at 60cm and I can't get a large Bell Super 2 on at all.
> I think the large is specced at 58-62cm.


Weird... My head is 59cm and L Super 2 fits me perfectly with adjustment to spare.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

I don't have much downhill available in my area, so I didn't need a full face. Had a budget of less than $100 and wanted more modern 'full' coverage and low profile for my tall head.

Ended up rolling the dice and ordering a Fly Freestone and it worked out great. Tried on as many as I could find locally and did as much internet review shopping as I could. All the LBSs around here stick with their bike brand for accessories save one. Couldn't find a great fit from Trek, Spec, Bell (Stoker), or Giant. Got about 60 miles on my new one and it's the most comfortable and lowest profile I've found for my head shape by far.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

LCW said:


> Weird... My head is 59cm and L Super 2 fits me perfectly with adjustment to spare.


If it was 10mm wider, maybe.


----------



## dave785 (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a giro cipher that I bought for DH days at the lift park... and I swear that thing is cooler than my bell super 2r.


----------



## james.stoup (May 8, 2015)

For normal XC/Trail riding *Smith Forefront* - God do I find it to be ugly. That being said it fits awesome and while some people complain about the heat, I've found it to be rather cool.

For slightly more aggressive riding *MET Parachute* - It fits great, its pretty cool for a full face, but it definitely isn't a DH helmet. Lost the screw to the top visor, if someone knows where to get one let me know 

For DH *iDP Seven* - Fits awesome, is warm (to be expected) but I love it. For about $100 that meets the safety standards of the $300+ helmets it's totally worth it.


----------

